# ENFP with high Te or ENTP with high Fe?



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm so confused about this. 
I feel like a goddamn enigma. 

Essentially, I'm curious about the differences between ENTP with high Fe and ENFP with high Te.
I relate strongly to both the Thinking and Feeling dichotomies.

In what sort of way, I dunno.

I tend to be selective about who I care about - very selective. Most people don't matter except for my family and others who have earned my care.
I'm not particularly organized but I rely heavily on my memory.
My room is a mess but I know where everything is, so I don't care. I read something once and I can usually remember it without much trouble.
I want to be successful in my career and am willing to sacrifice a lot of other stuff for my career. I love money. You can never have enough money.
I tend to be interested in other people though - very curious about them.
I can become obsessive about things - my mind on an endless quest - no clear goal in sight, it's about the journey and the exploration. 
I am a romantic by nature but am disillusioned by how reality will never match up with my ideals. I know my perfect girl isn't out there but nobody is perfect. The thing I'm struggling with my current girlfriend right now is which of her flaws I can live with and can I fall in love with her strengths. Is she the girl I'll marry and have kids with someday? I don't know. 

I know the above is a mish mash stream of consciousness - but if this helps, let me know. Also you can see some of my other past posts for guidance. 

Am I a hyper-logical ENFP or a hyper-emotional ENTP?


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

BroNerd said:


> I'm so confused about this.
> I feel like a goddamn enigma.
> 
> Essentially, I'm curious about the differences between ENTP with high Fe and ENFP with high Te.
> ...


Why limit yourself to just those two? Or are you sure you have dominant Ne and inferior Si? :happy:


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

From the little you've given us to go off of, I'd cast a tentative vote for ENTP.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> Why limit yourself to just those two? Or are you sure you have dominant Ne and inferior Si? :happy:


Not 100% confident but fairly confident.
I can definitely see myself as dominant Ne. I have a lot of enthusiasm in general and have an overactive imagination with a playful attitude. I like to troll people and get a kick of finding new ways to do so. I have trouble finishing projects since I get excited by the idea and then grow bored when it becomes all details.

The other thing is I tend to not be comfortable with "this is how it was done in the past - so this is the present and the future". Circumstances change and I'm far from a natural with Si - so I would have thought inferior Si for myself.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

BroNerd said:


> Not 100% confident but fairly confident.
> I can definitely see myself as dominant Ne. I have a lot of enthusiasm in general and have an overactive imagination with a playful attitude. I like to troll people and get a kick of finding new ways to do so. I have trouble finishing projects since I get excited by the idea and then grow bored when it becomes all details.
> 
> The other thing is I tend to not be comfortable with "this is how it was done in the past - so this is the present and the future". Circumstances change and I'm far from a natural with Si - so I would have thought inferior Si for myself.


Seems like a reasonable way to go, I just asked because a lot of what you said seemed like Si to me. Though rereading it now, it also seems to have a lot of Ti, hm... have you filled out a questionaire before? They're usually good, unless you're like me and have done enough threads to use all of them. :dry:

EDIT: Jesus almighty, you have done a lot of threads... Might take me a while to go through this. :laughing:


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> Seems like a reasonable way to go, I just asked because a lot of what you said seemed like Si to me. Though rereading it now, it also seems to have a lot of Ti, hm... have you filled out a questionaire before? They're usually good, unless you're like me and have done enough threads to use all of them. :dry:


I filled out one a while back. Interestingly enough, I remember getting a lot of responses in the Ti/Fe category with the discrepancies being Ne/Si vs Se/Ni. 
The Fi/Te thing was something which kind of came to me since I tend to be very focused on efficiency at work. It kind of bothers me sometimes how inefficient others are.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> Seems like a reasonable way to go, I just asked because a lot of what you said seemed like Si to me. Though rereading it now, it also seems to have a lot of Ti, hm... have you filled out a questionaire before? They're usually good, unless you're like me and have done enough threads to use all of them. :dry:
> 
> EDIT: Jesus almighty, you have done a lot of threads... Might take me a while to go through this. :laughing:


I've been reading through some of my old threads just now lol.
I think I'm most likely ENTP. I've just been feeling very Te-like at work lately - since I have strong incentives to excel.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

BroNerd said:


> I filled out one a while back. Interestingly enough, I remember getting a lot of responses in the Ti/Fe category with the discrepancies being Ne/Si vs Se/Ni.
> The Fi/Te thing was something which kind of came to me since I tend to be very focused on efficiency at work. It kind of bothers me sometimes how inefficient others are.


Well, I can say for certainty that you're not an INFJ. :dry:

Hm, do you like being known for your accomplishments, or just being appreciated? Another question similar to that is are you more authoritarian with your emotional values, or subjective? :happy:


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

BroNerd said:


> I've been reading through some of my old threads just now lol.
> I think I'm most likely ENTP. I've just been feeling very Te-like at work lately - since I have strong incentives to excel.


Mhm, you have been typed more than me. And that scares me. :frustrating: I never really found the drive to excel at something like work, though maybe it's just my current egotistical/lazy attitude. :laughing:


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> Well, I can say for certainty that you're not an INFJ. :dry:
> 
> Hm, do you like being known for your accomplishments, or just being appreciated? Another question similar to that is are you more authoritarian with your emotional values, or subjective? :happy:


I definitely like being known for my accomplishments, I think that is motivated by - people will appreciate me based on my accomplishments. I tend to admire highly accomplished people myself.

My emotional values are more subjective/relative. I like trying to understand the whole situation before making a judgment. I don't want to be a total dick over a misunderstanding. 

And lol to being typed so much, I'm still young and have gone through many different life changes. Ones which make me reexamine my identity in many aspects including personality type,


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

When you make a final decision - is it driven by your gut feelings/personal value or logic ?
Are you more prone to engage in ethical debate and conversation or logical debate and conversation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

BroNerd said:


> I definitely like being known for my accomplishments, I think that is motivated by - people will appreciate me based on my accomplishments. I tend to admire highly accomplished people myself.
> 
> My emotional values are more subjective/relative. I like trying to understand the whole situation before making a judgment. I don't want to be a total dick over a misunderstanding.
> 
> And lol to being typed so much, I'm still young and have gone through many different life changes. Ones which make me reexamine my identity in many aspects including personality type,


Yeah, you seem to be ENTP to me, mainly because I've found that Fi types don't really care whether they're appreciated by others, not that they're selfish, their self worth just comes from internally, rather than externally.

Heh, I've just passed high school myself, and I get the feeling I'm a bit too ambitious in my endeavours, especially with this. Still, makes for some fun school years. :laughing:


----------



## KillingTroubleShooter (Mar 25, 2015)

Well, you could look at the differences between the functions and see what you relate to.
For Te vs Ti, here's a "practical tells" description i wrote on another thread:



KillingTroubleShooter said:


> Te users are really concerned with functionality so they're not concerned with the artistic side of things. They are very likely to say things like "that's obvious" or "exactly" or "perfect". They're all about efficiency and organization. They love cause/effect. They assert confidently and might have arrogance issues or just get stressed if someone doubts or challenges their capability.
> 
> Ti users are detached and impersonal, they look like they don't care at all. They want to find out the logic of things by themselves no matter how long it takes or how many questions they need to ask (instead of just trusting a scientific discovery without seeing the reasoning behind it for example). They dislike guidelines and having a proper step-by-step way of doing things, preferring to just get to the point by finding out the reason behind the steps.


For Fe vs Fi... i'm working on it... haha... just look it up. I could say something but it would be the same stuff you can read anywhere else.

You could also check this out:
Socionics - the16types.info - MBTI: Tertiary Temptation

So, which do you think you are tempted to go by? Te ("Unfair!! I have to stick to my guns, I will not be bullied or cheated. Any number of authorities agree with me. All my friends agree with me. Everyone can see that my response is directly mandated by the situation: anything else would be irresponsible. These facts absolutely settle the matter, and there is no point in looking at it any further.") or Fe ("I'll lay a guilt trip on this guy, tell him all I've done for him and suggest that the next time he's in a tough spot, he might need my help. Well, hmm, ok, I'll be all friendly. I'll smile, tell him I like him, what a great guy he is. Well, hmm, that's not working, either. Ok, I'll make him look bad in the eyes of his friends.") ?


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

ai.tran.75 said:


> When you make a final decision - is it driven by your gut feelings/personal value or logic ?
> Are you more prone to engage in ethical debate and conversation or logical debate and conversation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd say primarily logic. However, sometimes it's more like I rely on my personal values but I need some kind of logical basis to make a decision. I will analyze my feelings and see if they make sense. I have very strong values but there needs to be good reasons for those values.

I would say a mixture of both in terms of ethical and logical debate/conversation. I primarily want to be good and not bad - I consider myself someone who wants to do the right thing. I am an overanalyzer to the core and love playing devil's advocate - breaking down what a person says and find the inconsistencies.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> Yeah, you seem to be ENTP to me, mainly because I've found that Fi types don't really care whether they're appreciated by others, not that they're selfish, their self worth just comes from internally, rather than externally.
> 
> Heh, I've just passed high school myself, and I get the feeling I'm a bit too ambitious in my endeavours, especially with this. Still, makes for some fun school years. :laughing:


Yea appreciation does make me feel good - I don't always like to admit that to myself but it does. 
Knowing others care has helped my own self worth.
The one thing I hear about Fe which I don't think really applies to me is "emotionally expressive". I tend to keep my feelings to myself most of the time? But I can't think of many ENTPs or ESTPs IRL who are emotionally expressive..


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

KillingTroubleShooter said:


> Well, you could look at the differences between the functions and see what you relate to.
> For Te vs Ti, here's a "practical tells" description i wrote on another thread:
> 
> 
> ...


I feel like I'm more Te-like at work but more Ti-like everywhere else. But even at work, when I'm just doing something by myself - I activate Ti. In order to move up the ranks, I need to be noticed and that's where I use Te. I am the guy who gets shit done. 

I'm kind of embarrassed by this but I have laid the guilt trip to influence others in the past. If I'm frustrated by someone or want someone to do something for me - I can definitely figure out what to do in order to get a person on my side. No matter what approach I take, I tend to find the right words to say.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

BroNerd said:


> I'd say primarily logic. However, sometimes it's more like I rely on my personal values but I need some kind of logical basis to make a decision. I will analyze my feelings and see if they make sense. I have very strong values but there needs to be good reasons for those values.
> 
> I would say a mixture of both in terms of ethical and logical debate/conversation. I primarily want to be good and not bad - I consider myself someone who wants to do the right thing. I am an overanalyzer to the core and love playing devil's advocate - breaking down what a person says and find the inconsistencies.


From what you describe u I think you lean towards Entp more - especially the last sentence 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

Most likely an ENTP. Ti tends to zero in on the flaws, the anomalies etc. Selective care that is earned is also likely Ti/Fe.


----------



## KillingTroubleShooter (Mar 25, 2015)

BroNerd said:


> I feel like I'm more Te-like at work but more Ti-like everywhere else. But even at work, when I'm just doing something by myself - I activate Ti. In order to move up the ranks, I need to be noticed and that's where I use Te. I am the guy who gets shit done.
> 
> I'm kind of embarrassed by this but I have laid the guilt trip to influence others in the past. If I'm frustrated by someone or want someone to do something for me - I can definitely figure out what to do in order to get a person on my side. No matter what approach I take, I tend to find the right words to say.


I see. You know, Ti can be efficient too, the difference is that it's going to use its own methods instead of going for the standard, systemic, responsible, bureaucratic way. Which doesn't mean it will be breaking laws and stuff because it can easily see that breaking laws will cause trouble, but finding ways around the system to get things done faster or better... Ti certainly likes doing that. One example i have is in school i didn't like writing wordings because the teacher had us do it in a very strict way because she knew how people who revised the important tests in which we would have to write some evaluated them, whenever i did them i could just follow all the rules and get a high grade but it bored me to tears so i only did enough of those to get the minimal grade for the year.


----------

